# Win a One Year Subscription To GrowVeg.com (Expired)



## Justin_Matthews (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Tee, I always spend hours planning my garden on graph paper. I have a defined space for the garden and based on that I try to get the most out of te ground. I still can't put up as much as I want to. I usually start planning in February or early March and keep revising it as I realize that there isn't enough room! I typically use 3-4 different layouts and then draw an "actually planted" diagram to work on watering.


----------



## Ken (Jun 25, 2012)

I spend at least a month before planting time toplan out my garden on paper.Last season I started off a little late. We had a season of extreamly dry weather. I plan to purchase soaker hoses to make up for dry weather. I purchased plants that werent the choice picks. But this year, I will purchase some of the same. I t worked out well.I want to purchase organic ferterlizer instead of manure. I dont know what is the best. I see there is a product called Poo peas? Before its time for all this , this snow season has to leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cj_smith (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in tx, and try to garden year round. I generally plant on a whim, or when a space becomes available. I checked out your wonderful planner once before, but am financially challenged, and have much catching up to do, before I have any extra to purchase it.

Some of the things I liked about it, are the drag feature to make rows or blocks of the same veggie, and the emails to let me know it's time to do something. I also liked the ability to customize vegetables in the notes section. Instead of just putting in a block of "Tomatoes", one can put the variety, Green Zebra, Black Krim, etc., and any other veggie with many different varieties.

I strive to try at least one of as many different varieties as I can find, favoring dwarf varieties, inside in a south facing bow window in the winter, and larger varieties outside, in the spring. It makes for fresh veggies year round, and a very colorful garden, in the summer. 

So basically, I'm constantly planning.


----------



## cj_smith (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in tx, and try to garden year round. I generally plant on a whim, or when a space becomes available. I checked out your wonderful planner once before, but am financially challenged, and have much catching up to do, before I have any extra to purchase it.

Some of the things I liked about it, are the drag feature to make rows or blocks of the same veggie, and the emails to let me know it's time to do something. I also liked the ability to customize vegetables in the notes section. Instead of just putting in a block of "Tomatoes", one can put the variety, Green Zebra, Black Krim, etc., and any other veggie with many different varieties.

I strive to try at least one of as many different varieties as I can find, favoring dwarf varieties, inside in a south facing bow window in the winter, and larger varieties outside, in the spring. It makes for fresh veggies year round, and a very colorful garden, in the summer. 

I grow all my open pollinated/Heirloom veggies without chemicals, and as close to organic as I can get.

So basically, I'm constantly planning.

Ps: I didn't see the first post, so I'm posting again.


----------



## NARAYANASWAMY (Jan 13, 2011)

i pend planning my garden starting in jan what to plant where in my garden and what seed to start early etc and proceed as planned .will modify as the time and weather permits .


----------



## saladjoydavel (Jun 22, 2012)

I spend about 15-20 hours scratching my head, and over thinking. I'd like to spend about 8 hours and do it easy. I'd like to do this right so I can feed myself this next winter. Thanks for the offer


----------

